# help! Rt Patella tendon ORIF (patella tendon rupture



## MANCODER (Oct 22, 2009)

My doc is out of town and my front desk is trying to get pre auth for surgery. Doc takes an asap Industrial pt with ruptured patella tendon and states he will perform patella tendon ORIF? The internal fixation part I can relate to howeve I find no codes that will properly take this repair to the level he is speaking of, anyone with ideas?


----------



## lisaestelle (Oct 22, 2009)

look at 27380 and 27381


----------



## MANCODER (Oct 22, 2009)

thanks lisa, I had that on my list, his assistant insists its more involved and I explained without details this is the best I can provide! I suppose if its extensive it could be fought with a mod 22-- thanks again for reverrifying with me!


----------

